# Making it as an apprentice?



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck to you buddy. I definitely don't think your too old to start in the trade, but your kinda at an age where you need to figure out what you like to do pretty soon, otherwise you may be always looking for the next job/thing. 

My 2 cents: no matter how you look at it, the chances of you starting out making good money are slim. Get your finances in order so if you have to take a pay cut, you'll be alright. And just remember, that paycut isn't just to start a new job --- it's to start a new career. 

Think about it pretty hard before you decide anything. And don't forget to pray about it first.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

And yes. Lots of guys supplement their pay the first year or two with a secondary income, unless of course the company is letting guys work more than 40hrs.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes go union if you can get it. As for the money, you will be back in it after a year or two. As @MHElectric said it is a carrier not a job, and you are getting paid to learn it. 
As for two jobs, tighten up your budget and if you NEED two jobs do it. Try for weekend work because between school and work you will be busy. Remember if you take a second job it should allow flexibility in hours, you don't want to tell your union job you can't stay to work OT or Weekends due to other job.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My nephew cam to work for me at the beginning of the year. I was paying him standard apprentice wages, but apparently it wasn’t enough for him.

He quit and got a job putting together bicycles for $25 per hour at Walmart’s.

His failure is like many others, they don’t see the fact that the short term loss leads to long term gains.

He is topped out where he is, they’ll never pay more. He has zero transferable skill, so he’s dead in the water.

if he had stuck it out doing electrical, he’d be making $45-$55 an hour plus bennies, phone, truck, tablet, etc. in 5 years.

My advice to you is the same as I gave to him, do the electrician thing.


----------



## TheRohnz (Oct 17, 2020)

I was a Glazier, and a Glazing foreman for 12 years. I always wanted to be in business for myself but never felt confident in the long term viability of retro-fit windows. I rebooted as an Electrician at the ripe young age of 34. I got a job at a nation-wide commercial electrical company as a commercial electrician apprentice and joined up with WECA, a 5 year apprenticeship.

I'm very impressed with the Electrical apprenticeship programs and what they have to offer. It was a great reboot for me. I've since journeyed out and own my own Glazing/Electrical company.

1st and 2nd year wages were, indeed, rough. I was making mid 30's by my 3rd year, however.

It is never too late.


----------



## Brentwerks (Nov 6, 2020)

*If you like electrical work go for the apprenticeship!!!* I was at the same job for 15 years averaging 50-60hr weeks started at $10/hr (wanted to start me at $8/hr!! but i had an Associates in engineering) worked my way up painfully slow up to $18/hr but i had work truck,phone,pc gas card all paid for... then got laid off out of the blue lost it all and had to start over with several "pay the bills" jobs eventually came across IBEW apprenticeship and never regretted it because i know my family is much better taken care of before i was paying $200/week for health insurance out of my check just for me if i had my kids on it it was going to cost more then i was making total just to have insurance, now me and my kids health insurance is paid by the contractor thru the union and i get my regular wage making more $$$ working 40hr weeks learning new skills everyday and now i also have a great retirement package to add to the mix so when i retire i will be making more retired than when i was working 50-60 hr weeks. 
The first couple years were very tough financially i took a $6/hr paycut..., do what you have to to make it, i was out doing side-gigs shoveling snow / cutting-stacking wood for some neighbors / various maintenance work to feed my family when times were tough but overall i'm glad i did it. *My only regret was not doing it sooner! *i wish someone told me to get in a trade in high school instead of wasting my time going to college. Good luck.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

[

He quit and got a job putting together bicycles for $25 per hour at Walmart’s.
That's crazy high! The apprentice working with me is making $20 after two years but he started high at $20. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

farmantenna said:


> [
> 
> He quit and got a job putting together bicycles for $25 per hour at Walmart’s.
> That's crazy high! The apprentice working with me is making $20 after two years but he started high at $20.


[/QUOTE]
Yep


----------

